# Course number question



## bc_boy2 (15 Jul 2010)

My course number for BMQ is 0352A.  I have a buddy who's course number is 0352E.  My question is, what does the letter at the end of the course number represent? 

Also, does any one know how many platoons the CFLRS has on each course date?  (As in, if a course is starting on July 26th, how many platoons are there that begin on that date?  One english one and one french one?)


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Jul 2010)

Some of your answers can be found at the link for CFLRS:

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/sem-wee/index-eng.asp

Normally the letter is E - English, F - French, A could be Anglo, Air Force, Army or All, B - would be Bilingual

As for the number of courses - it depends on the number recruits available for each start.  As you can see at the link - some weeks are 1 English and 1 French, other weeks are two English.  It has long been a ratio of 3 English courses for each French course.


----------



## Combat_ENG (16 Jul 2010)

A stands for Anglais, which is the French word for English I do believe.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jul 2010)

Combat_ENG said:
			
		

> A stands for Anglais, which is the French word for English I do believe.



So?  If a Franco instructor is referring to the course, (s)he will refer to it as Crse 0352A and if you run into an Anglo instructor (s)he will refer to the crse as Crse 0352E.  If you want to impress everyone with your comprehension of both official languages, you can say you are on Crse 0352B.



/end sarcasm.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> I hate the term "Anglo" when referring to something English, _in English_.
> 
> I think the French language is great, and when I am speaking in French I use Franco and Anglo.





Oui. Mais je n'aime pas le mot "Franco" lorsque je parle français. Je préfère "français".  Les mêmes pour "Anglo".  Je préfère "anglais".


----------



## readytogo (17 Jul 2010)

end sarcasm here

well put Mr. Wallace


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (17 Jul 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> I hate the term "Anglo" when referring to something English, _in English_.
> 
> I think the French language is great, and when I am speaking in French I use Franco and Anglo.


Growing up in Montreal we used the terms interchangeably in both languages.  Given that  the CF Leadership and Recruit School is located in St. Jean-sur-Richelieu - only 25 km south of Montreal - I suspect they do the same.

All of this reminds me, _The Anglo Guide to Survival in Québec _ by Josh Freed is a pretty funny look at life in QC if you ever have time to kill.


----------



## estoguy (24 Apr 2012)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Normally the letter is E - English, F - French, A could be Anglo, Air Force, Army or All, B - would be Bilingual



Sorry to bring up an old topic, but was curious about the first letter.  On the BMOQ list the platoon numbers look like this: L0074F (L20) Or M0079E (L17).  

What does the L & M stand for?


----------



## Lare (24 Apr 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Sorry to bring up an old topic, but was curious about the first letter.  On the BMOQ list the platoon numbers look like this: L0074F (L20) Or M0079E (L17).
> 
> What does the L & M stand for?



I've never seen the M, the 'L' however is for 'Leadership'.  NCM's have 'R' in front of their course numbers for 'Recruit'.  The official name of my BMQ course, for example, was R0xxxE,  *R*ecruit course, 0xxx course serial, *E*nglish. (the x's being your course number).


----------

